# Fountain pen converters



## CKormann (Jun 28, 2014)

I have noticed that the converters that come with fountain pen kits do not hold a tight fit once inserted; they can easily disconnect.  Has anyone else had this experience and if so do you have any advice on how to remedy that?  Are there better converters out there?

Actually, this holds true for the ink cartridges as well, but I am more interested in using converters.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 28, 2014)

I haven't had that problem -- but there are better quality converters out there. I normally use the Schmidt K5 model (there's also a K6 model which is threaded -- but unless the pen section is also threaded that won't work.)

Converters will loosen over time if you take them off, put them on, take them off, etc. The expectation is that you put them on and pretty much leave them in place (using the screw-piston to clean and refill them.)

I've never had a cartridge come off inside the pen, but I tend not to use them often as I prefer bottle ink.


----------

